# April 2008, Electrical PE



## rcurras (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, let’s break the ice.

I took the test (second timer) on Miami, Florida. Overall, I got a similar impression from my first time: an easier (at least “visible”) morning general portion, and a harder (in my case Power) afternoon depth portion. Even though I did a lot of research prior to my second attempt, I felt that I went “short” in some afternoon concepts which generated a lot of doubts when trying to get a resolution to the problem. Again, as I previously stated on comments made just after my first shot last April 2007, you have to have some hand-on experience if you want to satisfactory nail the afternoon depth module. It was just my 2 cents.

Now the pressure is building, since a third try (if I failed this time, let’s hope not) has to be really stressful, since you may have to take college credits (by Florida law) in order to endeavor a fourth one.

Based on your experience, do you think that an approximate of 55 out of 80 total questions would make the cut (I know that this has been discussed here a trillion times, but is a question that never dies)?

Thanks and good luck.

RC.


----------



## clemente (Apr 14, 2008)

i agree with you, the morning was doable but the afternoon was tough. i don't know i think i'm gonna start reading more of the power texts in detail. the EERM is definately not enough for the afternoon.


----------



## jdd18vm (Apr 14, 2008)

Well second time for me as well. I cant say I felt much better. When asked how it went (hate that), I keep telling people, marginally better. Is that margin enough? No clue. Man I hope so. I think I was near suicidal (not quite) last time. So I feel better this time, but not so sure thats attributed to my performance or just accepting it is what it is.

I really struggled again with the AM and felt pretty good about the afternoon. I didn't feel like there was enough power related stuff (motors, transformers, NEC) in the am. We get 3 attempts here in NC and then have to wait a year, re-apply. Hope it doesn't come down to that.

I dont know what more to do, busted my butt, couldn't have put more time in. Just wont sink into this thick old head. I will have to do something different IF.

I think I'd feel pretty good if i got 55 right.....you had time to count? lol

JD


----------



## maryannette (Apr 15, 2008)

Good luck to all of you. I know the wait will be tough, but hang out here and maybe that long wait will be easier. I passed PE last year on my 4th try in NC. I hope you guys don't make it to even 3. Whatever happens, we're here for you.


----------



## rcurras (Apr 15, 2008)

rcurras said:


> Based on your experience, do you think that an approximate of 55 out of 80 total questions would make the cut (I know that this has been discussed here a trillion times, but is a question that never dies)?


Last time (based on the results shown on my “failing” letter) I roughly got an overall 60%. This time I have no idea (same as previous time) about how many I did OK, but I think that I improved my performance this time compared with the prior attempt (well, I believe). Since the evaluation of this test is a mystery, I assume that the lowest scenario for a passing grade would be met if you got 56 out of 80 questions OK, = 70%.

Thank.

RC.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 16, 2008)

Good luck you guys. We're pulling for you.


----------



## chicago (Apr 20, 2008)

I took the PE October '07 (Power depth) and passed 1st try. Perhaps the grace of good luck was with me that day. But I felt the October test was fair, especially if you had the right references for the PM portion. I spent last January till October studying for it, with a few months in between where I slacked off cuz of the summer. So I probably spent 8 to 9 months studying overall. My recommendation for those of you who have taken it last Friday is to jot down mental notes about what you felt about the exam and topics you can review more if you had to take it again. I know the uneasy feeling about whether you passed or not can take the best of you at this moment, but writing stuff down helps your thought process and ease tension while making you feel better at the same time. That's what I did and it worked wonders. Good luck and keep us posted in the next months when you find out.


----------



## DMB5mil (Jun 3, 2008)

Chicago, please could you elaborate on what those "right references for the PM portion" are. Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## clemente (Jun 23, 2008)

Guys, I did it. It took some dedication and some time in the library. Thanks to all that helped. This forum was definately beneficial.

I knew i did really good in the morning, in the afternoon it was harder, but i did my best and it payed off.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 23, 2008)

clemente said:


> Guys, I did it. It took some dedication and some time in the library. Thanks to all that helped. This forum was definately beneficial.I knew i did really good in the morning, in the afternoon it was harder, but i did my best and it payed off.


:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Clemente!! :th_rockon:


----------



## chicago (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Brian,

Sure. References in the afternoon power session that I used were texts such as Power System Analysis by Grainger, IEEE books for industrial power distribution (there's a color system of books), a Machine theory book by Wildi, EERM of course, and a product catalog from manufacturers such as Grainger, Siemens, Cutler Hammer, etc. That's all about what I used and it worked like a charm. Keep in mind though that each of the tests held every April and October are different. So what worked for me in that particular Power session in the afternoon might be different for you when you take it. For example, greater emphasis might be placed on AC/DC machines vs. transformers. Good luck.



DMB5mil said:


> Chicago, please could you elaborate on what those "right references for the PM portion" are. Thanks in advance.
> Brian


----------

